# Shopping for a Shop Vac Questions



## sailmike (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a beginning woodworker hobbyist looking for a shop vac. From the little research I've done it seems I just need one with a CFM of 90 or higher. That brought me to the Craftsman XSP 12 gallon. It looks like I should get a HEPA filter and collection bag for it. My question is, will the filter and collection bag lower the CFM enough to worry me?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm the collection bag is a little overkill. They make emptying the vac a little easier, but really with a hepa filter I doubt there would be much benefit. The only thing I could really see the bag being handy for would be if youre sanding something like drywall that'd plug the filter


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I chose a ShopVac Industrial 12 gallon model. It was rated at 95 cfm and has a tool triggered function. I use CleanStream pleated filters in it. The tool triggered outlet is good for tools up to 12 amps. I have two filters so I can swap them when I empty the tank. I have a separate tool triggered extension cord for tools that draw more than the limit of the vac. This vac is the dust collection device in my shop and every tool can connect to it with one of the three hoses I have (1", 1 1/4", & 2 1/2"). It will handle my 13" planer with ease. I use drywall bags in it for drywall finishing, but that's all. It's nearly 15 years old now and works great, just rather noisy. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...op-tools/42457-tool-triggered-extension-cord/


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

90 cfm is pretty low for a shop vac. That is about the range of a house vacuum. With low vacuum pressure you could easily get chips plugging your hose to have to contend with. I don't think I would get one lower than 150 cfm. The collection bag and filter won't affect it at first but if the filter isn't kept clean will reduce the cfm.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I gave my son my 20 year old Craftsman vacuum and replaced it with a new Shop Vac Industrial (stainless can). It's not near the vacuum my old Craftsman was. I'd almost trade vacs back. 
After 3 shop type vacs over the years, here's my recommendation: 
Buy a vacuum with a plastic tub over a metal tub. (Metal dents plastic doesn't). 
Make sure you get all the attachments 
Make sure your vacuum is on rollers. 
Check the length of the hose, they are not all the same.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

OK, Steve's post made me second guess my post. I went down and looked up the OMs for my ShopVac. The new one I referenced is 175 cfm. Turns out the old one was 95 cfm. It died 15 years ago, but my feeble brain let me down (again). My apologies for the incorrect information.


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

I went with a 4 or 6 gallon (can't remember) because I want a dust deputy emptying into a collection can and the larger vacuum canisters make the whole assembly larger. I found someone (there are a few) on eBay who sell open box and slightly used for about 1/2 price. I got a Rigid 6HP 4 gallon (open box) for $50. Since most of my collection is coming out of the dust deputy that is where the larger container will be. Once I get this together on a cart I will not have to clean or change the filter much at all.

Of course if you don't use the dust deputy you can still find great deals on vacuums on eBay! (I will try and find the link to the person I bought from when I get home.)

Hope this helps.

Carl


----------

